# Apple's latest music player



## lostprophet (Jun 13, 2007)

Apple Computer announced today that it has developed a
computer chip that can store and play high fidelity music
in women's breast implants.


The iBoob will cost $499 to $599 depending on speaker size


This is considered to be a major breakthrough because
women have always complained about men staring at their 
breasts and not listening to them.


----------



## olya (Jun 13, 2007)

Is it a joke? Can't believe that it's possible.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## lostprophet (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll try and post some photos of it later


----------



## Corry (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Antarctican (Jun 13, 2007)

Dang that's funny!!!!


----------



## midget patrol (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Peniole (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## WDodd (Jun 13, 2007)

I got a good laugh out of this one!!!


----------



## blackdoglab (Jun 13, 2007)

()


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Garbz (Jun 13, 2007)

I find Olya's post funnier than LP's


----------



## olya (Jun 14, 2007)

Garbz, glad i make you laugh.)


----------



## Garbz (Jun 14, 2007)

no harm meant we all have our blond moments


----------

